# Benutzer auf andere Festplatte legen



## BitMan (10. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich setz grad mein System neu auf und häng dabei die Benutzer auf eine andere Festplatte zu legen. 

Ziel: Ich möchte nicht mehr das nach einem Crash und neu aufgesetztem Image alle Benutzer wieder Ihre alten Passwörter haben. Also soll das auf meiner Festplatte D: stehen. Während Vista 64x auf C steht. Klar ich kann die Daten (Dokumente, Videos, etc) umleiten. Aber ich möchte das nach einer Installation von C die alten Benutzer noch erhalten sind. Geht das? Wenn ja wie?

cu s00n BitMan


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. April 2010)

Hi

Das Verzeichnis, in dem ein Benutzerprofil abgelegt werden soll, kann in den Eigenschaften der einzelnen User bestimmt werden (Computerverwaltung).
Wenn du den Rechner aber neuaufsetzt, sind nicht automatisch die Profile wieder da. Das OS kennt die Profile nicht nach einer Neuinstallation. Sie müssen wieder angelegt werden.

Du solltest hier eher ein Image nach erfolgreicher Installation ziehen, das du zurückspielen kannst, wenn der Bedarf da ist


----------



## ComFreek (10. April 2010)

Microsoft hat doch dafür EasyTransfer entwickelt? Oder funktioniert dieses Programm nur zwischen zwei Computern?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2010)

Hallo!



Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest hier eher ein Image nach erfolgreicher Installation ziehen, das du zurückspielen kannst, wenn der Bedarf da ist


Alternativ (oder ergänzend) kann man von den Benutzerprofilen auch ein regelmässiges Backup erstellen und bei Bedarf halt wieder zurückspielen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## BitMan (10. April 2010)

hmmm... ich meinte auch eher ein IMAGE. BZW mir ist klar wenn ich neu aufsetze, das ich das auch auf das Benutzer-Verzeichnis umleiten müsste. Aber wenn die Benutzer zwischendurch Ihr Passwort geändert haben, dann ist das alte wieder drin, weil ja nur die Daten über den Profil-Pfad verwaltet werden. Oder irre ich da?

Du meinstes doch das ich einfach das komplette Profil kopieren soll und dann nachher im Benutzerprofil den neuen Pfad eintragen soll wenn der vom Standard abweicht. Ich wollte aber das auch jeder Benutzer gleich im neuen Pfad angelegt wird und wen ich ein Image zurückspiele geänderte Passwörter, geänderte Outlook-Konten, etc immer noch so sind wie vor dem Restore... Ohne das ich die Benutzerkonten dauernd sichern muss. (das ich das auf der anderen Platte auch machen muss ist schon klar *lächel*)


----------



## BitMan (10. April 2010)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Das Verzeichnis, in dem ein Benutzerprofil abgelegt werden soll, kann in den Eigenschaften der einzelnen User bestimmt werden (Computerverwaltung).
> Wenn du den Rechner aber neuaufsetzt, sind nicht automatisch die Profile wieder da. Das OS kennt die Profile nicht nach einer Neuinstallation. Sie müssen wieder angelegt werden.
> ...



stehen die SID's irgendwo in der registry oder sind diese sparat auf der platte abgelegt?


----------

